# Difference between '07 and '08 Altima?



## Pong0 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm no car expert. From what I've seen (exterior, interior photos) they look exactly alike. Is there any major differences between the two year models?


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

No difference. There was a very minor redesign in '09, but '07 and '08 are identical.


----------

